# Western Chicago Burbs - 8 to 8 Cigars Today



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, since no one else has saidn anything, I am going to post up an email for a cigar event happening in Villa Park, Il, just outside of Chicago Proper. I usually attend these events, but since I moved back to Dallas, I can make it this year. HOpe some BOTL can make it. It is a good time to stock up for those summer smokes!

Tony
*****************
Where there's smoke, We're on Fire
8 to 8 Cigar shop invites you to join us for our
11th ANNUAL CIGAR MANIA event.
Free cigars, prizes and giveaways
SALE thru out the whole store

Friday, June 16th, 2006
11:00 AM - 8:00 PM
8 TO 8 Cigar Shop
300 E. St. Charles Rd.
Villa Park, IL 60181
Smoke when you can, Smoke 8 to8 Cigars
While Supplies Last

some of the companies & deals:

Playmate Christie Shake (May,2002) will be here
Don Diego Playboy Cigars buy 3 get 1 free
Don Diego Cigars buy 2 get 2 free (reg. line)

General Cigar Co.
Macanudo Bus will be here plus
25% off selected Macanudo Cigars
Bolivar Cigars buy 2 get 2 free
Punch Puro buy 2 get 2 free

Perdomo Cigars
Buy 2 Champagne or Sun Grown Cigars get 1 ESV Vintage1991 Aristocrata

Ashton
Buy 1 box Cigars Get a Humidor free

Acid Cigars
Buy 3 get 1 free
Buy 6 get 2 free
Buy a box get free ashtray

Camcho Cigars
Coyolar (Puro) buy 2 get 1 free
Corojo buy 2 get 1 free
Havana buy 1 get 1 free

Baccarat Cigars buy 2 get 1 free

Porsche Lighters 25% off

Xikar Cigar Cutters 25% off

Heaven Cigars
Buy 1 get 1 free

Cojimar Cigars
Buy 1 get 1 free

Bering Cigars
Buy 1 get 1 free

Siglo Cigars
Buy 1 get 1 free

Colibri Of London
Tahoe Lighter - Single-action ignition,stainless steel 7mm punch is controlled by convenient rotary knob. $24.95 (retail $49.95) Magnum Lighter - Black "two finger" leather cigar case - Black double-guillotine cigar cutter set. $45.00 (retail $79.95)

La Flor Dominicana Cigars
Buy 3 get 1 free (selected boxes)

Fonseca Cigars
Buy 1 get 1 free

Troya Cigars
Buy 2 get 1 free

Davidoff Cigars
AVO Cigars buy 2 get 1 free
Zino Platinum buy 2 get 1 free

Fittipaldi Cigars (New Cigar)
Buy 2 get 1 free


----------

